# What to do



## Angus (Feb 2, 2013)

My trailer has the wheels that don't have any lugs kinda like a snowblower I can't really find any anywhere I'm wondering if I should just get a whole new axel for it or what my options really are.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 3, 2013)

If the trailer frame is good other than the axle/wheel setup, I'd go for new axle/hubs/wheels to replace that one. Too bad you're not closer to me or I'd give you the axle and wheels I pulled from under my brothers trailer last summer. He wanted to convert his from an 8" tire 4 lug setup to a 13" tire 5 lug setup.


----------



## Angus (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah the trailer is boarder line worth it haha but this is my first boat and funds are tight so I'm going to price out what it would take to swap axels also gonna be on the lookout for a whole different trailer but they are hard to be found in my area they don't make it to Craigslist often. Wishing I was closer to you too haha I'm planning on sticking with 8" as it will rarely see the highway.


----------



## parkerdog (Feb 3, 2013)

Whats wrong with it? You wanting a spare or something?

https://www.easternmarine.com/8-Fixed-Hub-Integral-Tire-Rim/


----------



## Angus (Feb 3, 2013)

I need to replace both tires and at least one rim. I'm trying to avoid future headaches and wonder if for the $150+ it would cost for 3 new integral hub assembly's I could swap to something more common, easier to change on the road, and maintain at nearly or less cost. Looking for opinions or ideas.


----------

